# top 5 sports



## Jhigz (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello guys! 

Please fill the blanks with what you think are the 5 best sports at all time.
Number 1 signifies the best among the sports in the world based on your own rating standard. 

1 - _____________________________

2 - _____________________________

3 - _____________________________

4 - _____________________________

5 - _____________________________


----------



## eagle (Aug 9, 2006)

#1 golf

#2 hunting

#3 fishing

#4 tennis

#5 basketball


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

#1 Hockey

#2 Competitive Sailing

#3 Drinking?

I don't have a #4 or #5... I don't really follow any other sports.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

1. cricket
2. football
3. running
4. golf
5. rugby


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Football
2. Golf
3. Tennis
4. drinking (srothfuss i agree with you, should be a sport)

I cant think of a 5th


----------

